# So I recently found out I got my first cavity.....



## KiloPatches (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey guys....

For most people, this is a normal, everyday experience. 

In all of my 23 years on this earth I have been CAVITY-FREE! 

I went to the dentist and I found out I have one cavity (that can only be seen by X-ray mind you). 

I am getting it filled on Wednesday. 

People get them all the time but I am SOOO UPSET! 

I was SO HAPPY of being cavity free for so long I never thought I would ever get one. People get them all the time - even people with good dental hygiene. 

I'lm still ticked about it though.... and REALLY ashamed.... I basically have a rotting mouth. That's gross, guys....  

Any thoughts?


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't understand the shame...like you said yourself, it happens, even those who practice good dental hygiene. It IS possible to get cavities, especially in harder to reach places. Brushing is a preventative method, not fool proof.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jul 20, 2014)

My mother was a hard ass to say the least. She passed away 4 years ago. If she were alive today she would KILL me if she found out I had a cavity, despite how entirely hypocritical that is because she had bad oral health herself. I have ALWAYS loved going to the dentist. I was always part of the "cavity free club" and was always one of the older kids who would get stickers and stuff. Then I moved and went to university and changed to a different dental office but if my old dentist found out I had a cavity I would no longer get those stickers.... 

- - - Post Merge - - -

By the way you can choose multiple options on the poll.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 20, 2014)

How exciting! Congratulations! 

I had one. But it was a baby tooth and I pulled it out. I actually pulled out so many teeth around the age of 11. I must have had a messed up smile.


----------



## Brackets (Jul 20, 2014)

My mum was the same, she'd grown up without very good oral hygiene and so tried really hard with me so I wouldn't get the same problems. No sugary foods for snacks, only have sweets one day a week, etc.
SO I've never had a cavity, and feel absolutely disgusting if I ever forget to brush my teeth.


----------



## itsbea (Jul 20, 2014)

wow.. how did you stay cavity-free for that long!!! XD every dentisit visit is like a "new cavity" for me.

of course i was always super lazy being orally hygienic; ...

the past 2 dentists i've had told me: "you have the teeth of a little boy who eats candy all day"...

only as of this year was i told: "ahh... so there is hope!! i see you've been brushing good!"

loool.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jul 20, 2014)

I used to floss more than I brushed. I used to floss like 5 times a day! Now I have slacked off a bit and only do it like once... Maybe thats the reason....


----------



## itsbea (Jul 20, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> I used to floss more than I brushed. I used to floss like 5 times a day! Now I have slacked off a bit and only do it like once... Maybe thats the reason....



>,< oh mannn!! i used to think flossing really never worked;

barely started flossing this year; it bled like mad the first few times!!! ): and it hurts my finger when it cuts off blood circulation.

often times i find myself just breaking off a piece of floss and licking it XD

even so- MAD PROPS to you for staying cavity-free for so long :3


----------



## Brackets (Jul 20, 2014)

It's not that hard to stay cavity-free - just don't eat too many sweet things and brush your teeth (i don't even floss lol)
but obviously it can be easy to miss spots, I probably won't stay cavity-free for my whole life.

also you shouldn't brush your teeth soon after you eat something sweet, because your enamel is weakened from the sugar and you can damage it from brushing (or something)


----------



## Taycat (Jul 20, 2014)

I have tons of cavities in my mouth right now...just not able to get them filled...
I got my first when I was 16, I think?


----------



## KiloPatches (Jul 20, 2014)

I have ALWAYS been a huge sweet tooth. But I have always also maintained good oral hygiene. So it balanced out, I guess. 

My grandmother brushed her teeth with charcoal (gross!) and NEVER got a cavity. She lived till like 40 though. Not much longevity in my family


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 20, 2014)

I wouldn't beat yourself up over it. You can't prevent everything.

Anyway, I got my first cavity when I was 12.


----------



## hanashi (Jul 20, 2014)

ive only recently had a small cavity filled in, but i cant help but think these are normal occurances. (the one i had was not and due to my laziness, i am better now) so i wouldnt be surprised to see more small ones developing within the text 10 yrs of my life, 2 at the most.


----------



## Byngo (Jul 20, 2014)

I haven't had a cavity _yet_...


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 20, 2014)

I've had three cavities in my life. The first was a year or so before the other two. It really scared me and my dad got em a silver filling. But it's in the back and on the side so you can't see it. My other two cavities happened at once and my dentist said they were very small. They are filled with white and I have no idea where they are. To this day I can't find them, and I had them when I was a preteen (I'm 20 now).

Honestly, the filling hurts but cavities themselves are common. Your dentist probably doesn't think much about it. Except that he's making money.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jul 20, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> I am getting it filled on Wednesday.
> 
> People get them all the time but I am SOOO UPSET!
> 
> I was SO HAPPY of being cavity free for so long I never thought I would ever get one. People get them all the time - even people with good dental hygiene.



I'm getting a cavity filled in this Wednesday too. (well, 3 actually) I have pretty good dental hygiene, but some people just have sensitive teeth. 
This is only my second time getting cavities filled. I was 13 when I got my first ones, and 4 had to be filled. I was really upset then and I still am today. I'll be bringing in my ipod this time to listen to music while they do the procedure, so hopefully that will help. If you think that might help you too, you should ask. 

Good luck!


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 20, 2014)

I had my first cavity when I was eight or so. My dentist was really bad at the time, so he tried to fill it without an anesthetic which was horrible. We changed our dentist as soon as that happened, but that was only one incident leading up it. Luckily, it was one of my baby teeth at the time, so it fell out by itself.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 20, 2014)

I've only had 2 cavities. I found out I had one when I was either 18 or 19 and I was horrified!  I brush, I floss...I don't UNDERSTAND! Now I have another one a couple years later and it's not fun :/ though the process of fixing it isn't bad. Still...I don't like the idea...


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 20, 2014)

my dentist says I apparently brush good. I dont recall ever getting one filled, so I dont think ive ever had one. I always floss, but I recently got braces and stopped bc its hard to floss with braces and I am 2 lazy 4 that

I might get a cavity with these braces tbh, ive been slacking off dentally


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 20, 2014)

I felt the same way. I got my first and only cavity when I was 15, I think. I was so ashamed of myself ........ only because I ripped a lot on my sister for having cavities


----------



## Tessie (Jul 20, 2014)

lol ive had so many cavities i cant even count. i think i have about 5-7 fillings, like all my molars have fillings in them. 
yeah....i didnt brush my teeth as a child, i was too lazy lol. and also...i think my dentist was a crook too  >_> every single time i would visit him it was always a filling.


i go to a new dentist and he never tells me anything bout cavities, also i do have better oral hygiene tho lol. i brush everyday now i swear! O


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 20, 2014)

I've only had one cavity, and that was a few weeks ago. The weird thing about that is I have braces and I'm also lazy at brushing. Of course, I didn't use to be, _before I started going to the dentist._


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 20, 2014)

I had one years ago, I think I must've been...uh, 10? (I don't know for sure, I put 9-12 in the poll anyway) But it was so small it hardly even mattered. I didn't even realize I had it, no pain, I don't even remember them putting in filling or anything.

I'm one of those people that can totally neglect my teeth and still somehow manage to not get cavities. ...Which isn't to say I'm lazy about my dental hygiene because of it!!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm 13 and still cavity free. c:
Wishing you good luck when getting it filled!  I don't know how it feels because I obviously have no experience, but I'm sure everything will be fine ^u^


----------



## Mariah (Jul 20, 2014)

I've never had a cavity.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 20, 2014)

Once, I went to the dentist and had 7 cavitites.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 20, 2014)

I've had around 9 cavities unfortunately  My family has bad teeth.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 20, 2014)

I was 19 when I got my first cavity. I think I have two fillings now.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for your stories everyone, and CONGRATS to EVERYONE who has remained CAVITY FREE!!!! I take my hat off to you. Seems you're a majority on the poll too


----------



## Reyfo20 (Nov 23, 2019)

Quite amazed to see your bravery. Such fillings are dangerous. And phobic patients definitely cannot handle it well. My friend and I went to dentist Torrance last month for her toothache treatment. Was surprised to see such a great lead of services and all patients getting equal attention. Even the healthy oral are tips shared are also helpful.


----------

